# Trivia 10/11



## luckytrim (Oct 11, 2019)

trivia 10/11
DID YOU KNOW...
There is enough fuel in full jumbo jet tank to drive an  average car over
99,000 miles.

1. How many chromosomes does a human have ?
  a. - 12
  b. - 23
  c. - 35
  d. - 46
2. Strange Words are These ; ENTOMOPHAGY...
  a. - the Study of insects
  b. - The Farming of Insects
  c. - the Eating of Insects
  d. - All of These
3. Which of these is NOT a valid culinary dish ?
  a. - Smoked Snails
  b. - Cane Toad's Legs
  c. - Jellied Eel
  d. - All are Valid Dishes
4. In Manhattan, what avenue is between Madison Avenue and  Avenue of the 
Americas / Sixth Avenue?
5. After the UFO crash in New Mexico, the USAF authorities  claimed that it 
was not a UFO. What did they say it was?
6. Where was Lord Byron born?
  a. - Wales
  b. - England
  c. - Scotland
  d. - Ireland
7. What's the most common first name for POTUS's so far  ?
  a. - John
  b. - James
  c. - William
  d. - George
8. The word "lunatic" can find its etymological roots in the  belief that ___ 
____ can make you crazy ...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Pablo Picasso was arrested as a suspect in the theft of the  Mona Lisa.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. - c
3. - d
4. - 5th Avenue
5.  High altitude surveillance balloon
6. - b
7. - b
8. the Moon

TRUTH !!
The well-known French poet Guillaume Apollinaire was arrested  as a possible
suspect, and tried to implicate his friend, the painter Pablo  Picasso.
Before ultimately being exonerated, both men would end up  sobbing like
babies in the courtroom, pleading innocence! (The actual thief  turned out to
be a Louvre employee, Vincenzo Perugia, who believed that  since Mona Lisa
was painted by the Italian Leonardo Da Vinci, it should be  displayed in an
Italian museum.)


----------

